# Themen, die nie angesprochen werden,



## Zanryu (25. Juni 2008)

Dieser Beitrag soll einfach mal durch eine Sammlung verdeutlichen, was eigentlich vor unseren Augen geschieht, aber immer vortuscht/verheimlicht wird, demnach würde ich jedem bitten, dass er ein Thema in den Raum wirft, über dass man schon immer einmal geredet haben sollte, aber nie wirklich erwähnt wurde. 
Im Notfall würde ich mich auch über tiefsinnige Themen freuen, die etwa den Menschen in Biologie, Psysiologie oder Sozialverhalten beschreiben.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Das ganze Zeug um die Atombombenpläne die in den Iran geliefert worden seien und die Aktenvernichtung in der Schweiz. Weiss nicht genau was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## yilmo (25. Juni 2008)

Also ich finde mal es sollte über das Thema Islam gesprochen werden,viele nennen es Terror usw obwohl es eigtl. Frieden bedeutet,würde mal gerne wissen wie ihr auf sowas kommt pls andere Dinge als da hat sich aber wieder ein Attentäter in die Luft gejagt usw dazu kann ich nur sagen nur weil ein Christ z.B ein kind misshandelt tun es die andern auch? oder es ist so vorgegeben in der Bibel? also schreibt mal fleissig :-)


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das ganze Zeug um die Atombombenpläne die in den Iran geliefert worden seien und die Aktenvernichtung in der Schweiz. Weiss nicht genau was ich davon halten soll.



aktenvernichtung? hust ... gibts doch nid (xd)
icn finde es ja schlimm dass usa/russland und paar andere länder genug atom bomben haben um die ganze welt xx mal in die luft zu jagen ..


----------



## Faenwolf (25. Juni 2008)

die welt in die luft jagen ist die beste medizin.

hilft 100% und wir sind paris hilton los. und bill.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Die Aidsplage in Afrika.

Haben die ganzen Leute schonmal daran gedacht, wenn die nicht an Aids starben, verhungern einfach all die Leute? Ich meine, jetzt schon verhungern andauernd Leute, wenn nun alle die an Aids gestorben sind Leben würden, dann würden sie einfach an Hunger sterben. oder Malaria. oder an sonst irgendwas.

Klar, Aids ist ein Problem, aber ich finde zbs Grundwasserversorgung und Essen viel wichtiger...


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Faenwolf schrieb:


> die welt in die luft jagen ist die beste medizin.
> 
> hilft 100% und wir sind paris hilton los. und bill.


finde die hilton gar nid so schlimm .. die schaut wenigstens nid so schlecht aus ..
bill kannst du mit nehmen ..
aber die menge reicht für mehr als nur einmal ..

naja und die sinnlose abholzung die ganze zeit ... ist nur eine frage der zeit bis die welt unter geht ..

btw maya kalender endet am 23.12.2012 ... ... hf noch xD


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> btw maya kalender endet am 23.12.2012 ... ... hf noch xD


Mal sehen ob es die Welt bis dahin überhaupt noch gibt.

Wusstet ihr das der Yellow Stone Nationalpark ein Supervulkan ist und schon ein paar Millionen Jahre überfällig ist. Tja, wenn der kommt können wir alle gute Nacht sagen.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

ich weis nur wenn irgend ein fels in frankreich oder so abfällt gibts in usa ne überschwemmung .. hab ich bei galileo gehört....
Passiert sicher alles wie in day after tomorrow ...


----------



## chainsawKiller (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob es die Welt bis dahin überhaupt noch gibt.
> 
> Wusstet ihr das der Yellow Stone Nationalpark ein Supervulkan ist und schon ein paar Millionen Jahre überfällig ist. Tja, wenn der kommt können wir alle gute Nacht sagen.


glaub nich das der bis übern Ozean gehen würde oder?...
Gibt aber noch genug andere Möglichkeiten um zu sterben


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Naja, wenn der Yellowstone ausbricht wird das auch hier Auswirkungen haben.
Dagegen wirken der Vesuv, St Helens oder auch Krakatau wie Silvesterraketen.

Wird zwar wohl nicht das Ende der Menschheit, aber es könnte recht ungemütlich werden.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Die Explsion nicht aber die Asche wird die Erde über Jahre verdunkel. Die Temperatur wird fallen. Pflanzen und Tiere werden sterben. Man rechnet das nur ein kleiner Teil der Menschheit die Explosion und die daraus folgenden Nachwirkungen überleben wird.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Klar, Aids ist ein Problem, aber ich finde zbs Grundwasserversorgung und Essen viel wichtiger...


Das ist ausgemachter Schwachsinn. 

Gerade Aids, verhindert den Aufbau einer gesunden Infrastruktur. Bauern, Handwerker, Eltern, etc. sterben und hinterlassen Lücken, die eine funktionierende Gesellschaft sich nicht leisten kann. Die Gründe für den Mangel an Lebensmittel sind also auch in der "Aidsplage" (das klinge so, als wären Viren Fliegen oder Heuschrecken ...) zu finden. 

Vielleicht sollte man manchmal auch die Folgen von etwas bedenken ...


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> icn finde es ja schlimm dass usa/russland und paar andere länder genug atom bomben haben um die ganze welt xx mal in die luft zu jagen ..



Der Friede auf der Welt steigt proportional zu der Anzahl an Länder, die über ein Arsenal an Atombomben verfügen. Abschreckung => Friede.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Der Friede auf der Welt steigt proportional zu der Anzahl an Länder, die über ein Arsenal an Atombomben verfügen. Abschreckung => Friede.



bis ein paar durchdrehen (11.september z.b.) und dann alles hochjagen ... jeder mit einer chanse etwas zu zerstören ist ein risiko .. meine meinung..

wenn einer nun einen bombe hochjagt und es gegenangriffe gibt stört es ihn vlt nicht? und dann? 
meine meinung .. menschen sind fehlerhaft ..


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn einer nun einen bombe hochjagt und es gegenangriffe gibt stört es ihn vlt nicht? und dann?


Es kann sich nur keiner leisten "eine Bombe hochzujagen" der Vergeltungsschlag würde sein Land sofort vernichten.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Ach Bush drückt schon noch kurz befor er geht auf den roten Knopf mit der Afschrift "Atomkrieg"!


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Glaub kaum :-/

Wär etwas zu krass^^

Ach und über was kaum noch einer redet is das extreme Waldsterben bei uns. Es veschlimmert sich jahr um jahr!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

naja wen interessieren schon bäume? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Es kann sich nur keiner leisten "eine Bombe hochzujagen" der Vergeltungsschlag würde sein Land sofort vernichten.



hindert das die amok läufer ab? .. gegenschalg? leider nein


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

@Bloodrunner: Mich nich passt nur zum Thema ;P


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hindert das die amok läufer ab? .. gegenschalg? leider nein



Ok, ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du meinst. Versuch einer Interpretation: 

"Hindert das ide amok läufer ab?", ich denke du meinst, " Hindert das die Amokläufer?".

Es gibt keine "Amokläufer", die einfach mal eine Atomrakete abfeuern können. 

"gegenschalg? leider nein", ich denke du meinst, " Gegenschläge würde es leider nicht geben.". 

Warum das denn bitte?


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> naja wen interessieren schon bäume?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Klima.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ok, ich verstehe nicht so ganz was du meinst. Versuch einer Interpretation:
> 
> "Hindert das ide amok läufer ab?", ich denke du meinst, " Hindert das die Amokläufer?".
> 
> ...



nope bisle anders

Hindert das die amokläufer? NEIN
stört es sie wenn es gegenschläge gibt? nein .. sie sind ja tot ..

naja sag niemals nie .. man weis nie wer wirklich sachen zerstören will .. oder wenn sie eine atombasis stürmen?

bisle falsch geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. .. aber auf jeden anschlag gibts ein gegenangriff und beide sind sinnlos ..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Klimakatasrophe , heh? Alles Geldmacherrei!

Das was die euch versuchen aufzutischen is ne ganz Große verarsche!

Unser Planet macht das alle 200-400 jahre ,er wird mal wärmer und mal Kälter.

Wens wirklich interessiert , sollte sich mal die Doku : -Der Klimaschwindel- anschauen!

Ich war auch der Meinung : OMG das Klima! Need Help PLX!

Nach der Doku werdet ihr anders denken , wirklich!


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> naja sag niemals nie .. man weis nie wer wirklich sachen zerstören will .. oder wenn sie eine atombasis stürmen?


Wenn du oder ich eine Atombombe im Keller liegen hätten, könnten wir recht wenig damit anfangen. Sie kontrolliert zu zünden dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein, geschweige denn hätten du oder ich die Mittel dazu sie über einer Stadt abzuwerfen. 


Minastirit schrieb:


> bisle falsch geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"bisle" ist gut ...


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Nach der Doku werdet ihr anders denken , wirklich!


Ich habe schon mehrere allesamt schlecht recherchierte sogenannte "Dokus" zum Klimawandel gesehen, wahrscheinlich sogar den von dir so angepriesenen Film. Meine Meinung habe ich trotz alledem nicht geändert. Du kannst aber gerne versuchen mich zu überzeugen und den Film verlinken, ich werde dann gerne genauer auf ihn eingehen.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

jo mache ich gerne! Aber erst so gegen 19 uhr , dann bin ich erst @ home.

und zum thema Amokläufer usw.

Natürlich ist sowas schlimm , aber ums hart auszudrücken : Wayne?

Die Menschen die am 11. September gestorben sind , sind peanuts , im vergleich zu dem was in 3. Welt Ländern an Hungernot etc. passiert.

Nur wird der Terror so hart ins Visier genommen , weil er aufsehen verursacht.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hindert das die amok läufer ab? .. gegenschalg? leider nein



Nur mal so nebenbei. Amokläufer sind Typen die durchdrehen und wahllos Menschen ermorden.
Was ihr meint sind wohl Selbstmordattentäter.

Weitermachen.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Nur wird der Terror so hart ins Visier genommen , weil er aufsehen verursacht.


Das ist menschlich. Die Terroranschläge, ob jetzt in New York, London oder Spanien, nimmt die Menschen der sogenannten "westlichen Welt" mehr mit, da sie den anderen Bewohnern der westlichen Welt näher stehen, als den Hungernden in Schwarzafrika. Außerdem spielt noch der Gedanke mit, dass man selbst Opfer eines derartigen Anschlags werden könnte.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Ja , so seh ichs auch!

Mir gefällt ja die Vorstellung , das Amerika so wütend auf den Anschlag war , weil das WTC ja auch die symbolisierung eines Männlichen Phallus (richtig geschrieben? Oo ) sein könnte , und Amerika sich so in seiner Macht und ,,Männlichkeit,, bedroht fühlte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

und Bush wollte Öl


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> und Bush wollte Öl


Darüber kann man streiten, aber ganz unrecht hast du damit nicht.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

Achja Der Klimaschwindel

Habe leider nur die zerschnippelte youtube Version gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (25. Juni 2008)

Bl00ddr41ner: Ich bin auch deine Meinung was den Klimaschwindel angeht - aber das ist trotzdem kein Freibrief zu verpesten wies nur geht. Ne gesunden Mischung darum gehts =)

Und eigentlich is die Panik nich schlimm: Energiesparhäuse und Windkraftwerke schaden ja nicht^^



Zu der Sache mit den Attentaten usw.: Es ist so, dass: 1. Je weiter Sachen Sachen weg sind desto weniger Mitleid haben wir
                                                                               2. Je schlimmer etwas aussieht desto mehr Angst haben wir daovr (bsp: Autofahren gefährlicher als Fliegen)


----------



## Zanryu (25. Juni 2008)

fürs thema klima hab ich sogar schon ein blog erstellt: http://my.buffed.de/user/162710/blog/view/1968913396


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Wenn ihr hier alle mit Verschwörungs- und Schwindeltheorien kommt, darf Zeitgeist nicht fehlen ...

(Nicht das ich der Meinung bin, halte das alles für teils/teils ...)


----------



## Siu (25. Juni 2008)

Um es mal ganz hart zu sagen. HIV oder Aids ist nicht der Grund warum die Leute sterben, sondern die Tatsache, dass das Immunsystem kapituliert und die Leute an einem Schnupfen sterben oder an anderen Krankheiten, die normalerweise vom Immunsystem abgewehrt werden.
Es fehlt in solchen Ländern viel mehr die gesunde Aufklärung, Verhütung und die Mittel dazu.

Und hört auf mit euren Verschwörungstheorien zum Klimawandel. Mag sein, dass die Erde das öfters durchmacht, aber nicht in dem Ausmasse, weil es nie soviele Autos etc. gab. Schon ma den Verschwörungsfilm zum Anschlag am 11.9 gesehen, dass angeblich alles geplant war mit der Zerstörung das WTC? Die Filme sollen einen ja das Gefühl geben, dass die Anschläge seltsam sind.


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Das mit Verschwörung 11.9 etc ist ja dieser Zeitgeistfilm .... ich muss sagen, einiges ist echt seltsam, jedoch könnten die auch iwas hinklatschen, und es wäre seltsam - ich halte nichts davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Juni 2008)

@siu ; Schau dir meinen Link weiter oben an ....

Klimawandel , uhu wir werden sterben , so n scheiß!

Na und? Der Kohlenmonoxid Ausschuss ist übrigens im moment um einiges niedriger , als vor 100 Jahren , nur mal so nebenbei...


----------



## dalai (26. Juni 2008)

9/11, Afganistan, Irak, Iran, Nordkorea(kommen beide wahrscheinlich noch)... ist doch nicht schlimm, das geht seit Jahrhunderten so. Selbstmordattentäter und Amokläufer gibt es auch schon seit Jahrhunderten


----------



## dalai (26. Juni 2008)

Die Klimawandel Hype hat auch aufgehört, den Al-Gore Film schaut niemand ein zweites Mal, also wird auch nichjt an den Klimawandel gedacht.


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Die Klimawandel Hype hat auch aufgehört, den Al-Gore Film schaut niemand ein zweites Mal, also wird auch nichjt an den Klimawandel gedacht.


Liest du Zeitung? Da wird immer noch viel über den Klimawandel diskutiert, Gott sie Dank. 

Der Klimaschwindel: 


Schwachsinnige Kommentare am Anfange - keinerlei Argumente ... 

Knut - Natürlich gibt es durch mehr Naturschutz immer mehr Eisbären, würden nun aber die Polkappen teilweise abschmelzen hätten die Eisbären ein Problem. Es spielt also keine Rolle wie viele Eisbären es z.Z. gibt. 

Knut 2 - Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, wo Sigmar Gabriel sagte, dass "die Eisbären aussterben würden". Ein Beleg dafür wäre nett. 

Unterstellungen ohne jegliche Belege - das die Wissenschaftler nur ihre Forschungsgelder behalten wollen ist eine plumpe Unterstellung, wie passend ...

Nur CO2 würde das Klima beeinflussen - das ist schlicht weg falsch, auch andere Gase wie Kohlenmonoxid wirken auf das Klima ein 

"Das was das IPCC macht hat mir Naturwissenschaft nichts zu tun." - Ah, und wieso?

"Mittelalterliche Warmzeit" - Zu dieser Zeit war es laut dem Film um 1°C wärmer. Heute werden aber ganz andere Termperaturschwankungen vorausgesagt, normal? 

"Auf Grönland wurde Landwirtschaft betrieben" - Es wäre mit neu, wenn sich daran etwas geändert hätte. 

CO2 - Nicht allein CO2!

Ich habe nach dem ersten Teil aufgehört weiter zu gucken, solchen unwissenschaftlichen Humbug muss ich mir nicht antun. Außerdem ist es mit nicht verständlich wie sich ein halbwegs intelligenter Mensch von einem so dilettantisch recherchierten Film beeinflussen lassen kann ...


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier alle mit Verschwörungs- und Schwindeltheorien kommt, darf Zeitgeist nicht fehlen ...



"Zeitgeist" ist der größte Unsinn den ich mit je angetan habe. Besonders das anfängliche Geschwätz über Religion.


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Super - gleich mehrere hochbrisante Themen und das in nur einem einzigen Thread!
Dabei verkraftet der gemeine buffed.de Thread oft nichtmal EIN solches Thema.


Viel Spaß:

*a) Der Islam ist keine "Friedensreligion". Er steht leider oft für Rückständigkeit, Unterdrückung und Fanatismus in dieser Welt.

b) Der Sozialismus ist eine Lüge realitätsferner Gutmenschen.

c) Deutschland hat nicht mehr Rechtsradikale als andere Länder.

d) Sind die Bedingungen nur schlecht genug, kann es in jedem Land zu jeder Zeit zu einer Machtergreifung durch Extremisten kommen.

d) MMORPGS können süchtig machen.

e) The cake is a lie.
*

Party on.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Den Religionteil ist wirklich der größte Mist - erkundigt sich man, sieht man das das zu 90% erfunden und herbeigereimt ist.
Ich wollte eig eher uaf den 11/9 + Kriegteil anspielen, wie ich sagte, ich halte nichts davon, aber Leute die "Der Klimaschwindel" etc toll finden, sollten sich Zeitgeist anschauen...


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> *a) Der Islam ist keine "Friedensreligion". Er steht leider oft für Rückständigkeit, Unterdrückung und Fanatismus in dieser Welt.*


*
Im alten Testament ist es das gleich. Frauen werden unterdrückt etc. 


Theroas schrieb:



			c) Deutschland hat nicht mehr Rechtsradikale als andere Länder.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Mach es das besser? 


Theroas schrieb:



			d) Sind die Bedingungen nur schlecht genug, kann es in jedem Land zu jeder Zeit zu einer Machtergreifung durch Extremisten kommen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Ja, natürlich.*


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Und schon gehts los, Sir Incontemtio:

Es ist mir persönlich erfreulich egal, was im alten Testament steht.
Der Punkt ist, daß der Islam weltlich gesehen als intoleranteste und
kriegerischste Religion ausgeführt wird, in einer Weise wie das Christen-
tum im Spätmittelalter gehandhabt wurde. Punkt.
Der Islam ist keine friedliche Religion. Das ist Präventivgeschwätz der
(mir sehr sympathischen) next generation.

Daß Deutschland nicht mehr Rechtsradikale als andere Länder hat macht
es nicht besser - es ist somit aber auch nicht schlechter.
Gemessen an der Anzahl der "Wir gegen Rechts"-Dorfgaragen-Festivals,
dem hohlen Geschwätz der Rage-against-the-machine Teenies, den
Denkmalbauten und den aufgesetzten Entschuldigungsschreiben unserer
stets in der Defensive stehenden Politiker, müsste Deutschland aber ein
FASCHISTISCHES DRECKSLOCH sein. Ist es aber nicht.
Ich hab es extrem satt, das ein übliches Phänomen in der Wählerschichtung
zum größten Problem des deutschen Staates aufgeblasen wird.
Es gibt wichtigeres.

/discuss


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> b) Der Sozialismus ist eine Lüge realitätsferner Gutmenschen.




Natürlich kann Sozialismus nicht funktionieren weil eine Planwirtschaft den Bedarf plant bevor dieser überhaupt vorhanden ist anstatt dass der Bedarf die Produktion steigert.

Planwirtschaft: Für den nächsten Winter produzieren wir 100.000 Wintermäntel für Frauen

Marktwirtschaft: Die Nachfrage ist gestiegen also produzieren wir nochmal nach.

Trotzdem geht jedes System am "Faktor Mensch" kaputt! Ob kurz oder langfristig!

Was soll an der freien Marktwirtschaft soviel besser sein?

Zwischenzeitlich macht sich die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter auf. Wo Geld ist, vermehrt es sich, wo sich keins befindet, fließt es durch. Warum?

Nehmen wir mal eine Aktiengesellschaft, sie wächst und gedeiht, ihre Aktien werden gekauft. Das ist der Ziel dieser Aktiengesellschaft. Wenn man das bis ins Jahr X fortsetzen würde, dann würde eine Schuhfabrik im nächsten Jahr die Produktion erhöhen. Dann eine weitere Halle bauen. Weitere Modelle auf den Markt bringen. Dann eventuell weitere Produkte wie Schnürsenkel, Socken usw. was ich damit sagen will. Eine Aktiengesellschaft hat NUR wachsen als Ziel. 

Das Problem ist, sie ist nicht der einzigste Schuhverkäufer. Also muß man im Wettbewerb bestehen. Jetzt will aber JEDE AG JEDES Jahr gewinne einfahren! Und bitte mehr! Immerhin will man ja wachsen! Es werden Mitarbeiter entlassen, Löhne gekürzt. Der dafür "verantwortentliche" Manager sagt:"Ich kann nix dafür, die Firma verlangt von mir das ich Einsparmaßnahmen vornehme!" Somit gibt er die Verantwortung an den Vorstand ab. Der Vorstand wird gefragt und antwortet: "Wir können nix dafür! Unsere Aktionäre wollen das wir Gewinn machen, sonst verkaufen sie unsere Aktien!", die Aktionäre sind so weit verstreut und verteilt, dass von ihnen eh kaum jemand zu einer Hauptversammlung geht. Und die meisten die Aktien besitzen schauen sich sich nichtmal das kleine Büchen zur Hauptversammlung an. Ausserdem sagen die sich: "Ich sag der Firma doch nicht, dass sie jemand entlassen sollen!" Wer hat jetzt Schuld? Die Frage der Schuld wurde elegant solange durchgereicht bis es keinen mehr gab der dafür greifbar war.

Die Firma verbucht Jahr für Jahr immer mehr Einnahmen während die Gehälter der Arbeiter sinken. Jetzt wird die Politik gefragt warum sie nichts dagegen unternimmt. Der Politiker sagt: Ich bin dagegen das die großen Firmen stärker besteuert werden, sonst wandern sie ins Ausland ab und wir erhalten garkeine Steuern mehr. Im Gegenteil! Wir werden das Werk subventionieren damit die hälfte der Arbeitskräfte erhalten bleibt! Später kommt raus das dieser Politiker auf kosten der Firma mehrmals im Urlaub war. Als das Gerücht aufkommt sagt er: "Ich sag dazu nichts!" Dann wird es ihm nachgewiesen und er tritt zurück! Die Schuldfrage ist geklärt, nur die Verantwortung übernimmt er nicht! Zumindestens wird er nicht wirklich dafür bestraft. 

Auch schon bei Jugendlichen stellt man immer mehr fest, dass eine Mehrzahl keine Schuldgefühle hat oder Strafen in kauf nimmt. Z.B. ein Azubi der zu spät zur Arbeit kommt: "Ich kann nix dafür ich hab verschlafen!", oder:"Was hab ich für eine Strafe zu erwarten wenn ich........"

Ich sehe es als gefährlich an wenn eine Gesellschaft keine Verantwortung übernimmt oder sich etwas "künstliches" (z.B. AGs) schafft um die Verantwortung abzugeben. 

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber das erinnert mich an die Prozesse der Kriegsverbrecher aus dem 2ten Weltkrieg: "Ich hab nur Befehle befolgt!" wo ist da der Unterschied zu "Ich mußte ja im Sinne der Firma handeln...."??

Verantwortung für eigenes tun und handeln KANN man nicht abgeben! Man kann höchstens das eigene Gewissen eine zeitlang damit entlasten!!

Lustigerweise ist es aber so, dass wenn man sich die freie Marktwirtschaft anschaut wird sich der Faktor Mensch irgendwann selbst rauskürzen weil seine rentabilität nicht zufriedenstellend ist!  

Das lass ich jetzt einfach mal ohne jedes weitere Kommentar hier so stehen, würde mich aber darüber freuen wenn jemand seine Ansicht drunter setzen würde. Egal ob Pro & Contra


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Huhu, meine Ansicht:

Die Marktwirtschaft ist das einzige Wirtschaftsmodell, das "in der Natur" des Menschen liegt.


----------



## Incontemtio (26. Juni 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Der Islam ist keine friedliche Religion.


Wie keine andere Religion auch. Da ich eh für die langsame Abschaffung aller Religionen bin, ist es mir persönlich ziemlich egal welche nun ein wenig unfriedlicher als andere. 


Theroas schrieb:


> Ich hab es extrem satt, das ein übliches Phänomen in der Wählerschichtung
> zum größten Problem des deutschen Staates aufgeblasen wird.


Manche Menschen würden jetzt versuche in der Vergangenheit Deutschlands eine Rechtfertigung dafür zu finden. Ich denke einfach, dass Rechtsradikalismus ein Problem ist, das bekämpft werden muss. Wie stark darüber kann man sicherlich streiten. 


Theroas schrieb:


> Es gibt wichtigeres.


Das gibt es immer.


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach, dass Rechtsradikalismus ein Problem ist, das bekämpft werden muss. Wie stark darüber kann man sicherlich streiten.



Da bin ich voll dabei, am besten mit Bildung, echter Aufklärung und einer guten wirtschaftlichen Gesamtlage.

Das sind wohl leider nur sehr langfristige Maßnahmen.. also doch lieber mahnenende Worte und Gezeter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Wie keine andere Religion auch. Da ich eh für die langsame Abschaffung aller Religionen bin, ist es mir persönlich ziemlich egal welche nun ein wenig unfriedlicher als andere.



Das stimmt nicht. Abschaffung der Religion ist 1. nicht möglich und 2. nicht wünschenswert. Der 1. Punkt ist klar, den zweiten erläutere ich nach meiner Ansicht mal.

Es stimmt nicht, dass alle Religionen grundsätzlich ''böse'' sind. Schaut euch die Mönche in Tibet an. Friedlicher Protest, das sind religöse, Buddhisten. Der Buddhismus ist eine friedliche Religion. Genauso wie das Christentum. Ich gehe übrigens von der Gegenwart aus. Denn Kreuzzüge, Inquisition und sonstiges sind für heute in meinen Augen nicht mehr relevant. Sie waren ein unschöner, aber durchaus wichtiger Schritt zum heutigen Christentum, jedoch hat das heutige Christentum mit dem damaligen nichtmehr viel am Hut, von der Ausführung zumindest. Man muss halt unterscheiden zwischen den Christen. Klar Katholiken sind traditionsorientierter als Protestanten. Auch wenn sich die Zweige der Religion unterscheiden fügen sie sich in den selben Zielen zusammen. Eines dieser Grundziele ist der Friede. Das Christentum ist im heutigen Zustand eine sehr friedliche Religion. Wenn man den representanten GOttes auf Erden (kath.), den Papst anschaut, sieht man stets, dass er sich für jegliche Friedenssituationen einsetzt, das Erreichen dieses Ziels ihm stets wichtig ist. ICh denke in diesem Punkt steht die Religion hinter ihm. In diesem Punkt, natürlich gibt es andere die nicht so unumstritten sind, aber darum gehts grad nicht. Heutzutage ist das Christentum eine Friedensfördernde Religion. Kriegsanstrengeungen, der USA z.B., laufen klar und deutlich nicht auf religiöser Basis ab, auch wenn die Leute die diese Kriege führen vermeintlich Christen sind, aber zwischen Christ und Christ gibt es unterschiede. Man kann sagen ich bin Christ, aber die christlichen Tugenden nichteinmal kennen (das tun sooo verdammt viele) oder man lebt eben nach dem Glauben. ich denke wenn die Leute nach den modernen Aspekten der christlichen Religion leben würden, dann gäbe es keinen Krieg. Leider ist es unmöglich.

Der Islam ist momentan auf dem Status, den das Christentum im Mittelalter durchgemacht hat. DIe Zeitrechnung der Muslime beginnt ja auch deutlich später und eigentlich kann man sagen, dass sie genau diese Jahrhunderte im Religionsverständnis zurückliegen. Währen das Christentum eine aufgeklärte, aus dem Wort Gottes friedlich interpretierte Religion ist, steckt der Islam noch genau in dieser Aufklärungsphase (lassen wir christliche Fundamentalisten mal aussen vor, diese verstehen die bibel nicht, sondern leben sie nach dem ''wenn du sagst ich soll aus dem fenster springen, dann tu ich das auch''-Prinzip...).

Eine Abschaffung der Religionen wäre keine Lösung. Für mich zumindest. Jeder Mensch sollte einen REferenzpunkt haben in seinem Leben. für mich und viele andere ist es Gott. Auch wenn viele Menschen auf diesem planeten meinen, dass es Gott nicht gibt und er nur ein hirngespinst ist, ist das im prinzip egal. Und wenn es ihn nicht ibt, er ist die Erklärung für Sachen die wir nicht verstehen, er ist ein Referenzpunkt für die Fragen in unserem Herzen. Ich stehe klar dazu, dass die Wissenschaft ALLES erforschen und ergründen soll, was in ihrer Macht steht, aber Fragen werfen Fragen auf, die Wissenschaft ist nicht allwisend. Man sollte den Aspekt von Gott und Wissenschaft immer kombinieren um die Welt, die ''Wahrheit''/Realität in der wir uns hier und jetzt befinden, besser verstehen und erfassen zu können. Man muss grossspurig denken. Engstirnigkeit führt zu ''Schlechtem''. So fasst man auch den Begriff Toleranz viel besser auf, versteht ihn und führt inhn so aus, für sich, wie es sein sollte. Auch wenn es Gott nicht gibt, wir können nicht alles erklären, so lasst es uns mit gott erklären, aber seid nicht blind dadurch für die Dinge die wir nicht verstehen. Versucht mit dem Wissen fortzuschreiten, das hilft uns auch die Gottesfrage richtig zu interpretieren und besser zu ''leben''.

Übrigens bin ich der Meinung, dass Religion NICHT Kirche ist, denn die Kirche ist eine Institution, die man ncht zwingend braucht. Sie übermittelt den Glauben, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass man seine Meinung und seinen Glauben SELBER formen sollte und nicht irgendwem anchleben sollte. ich labe nicht nach der Kirche, aber ich lebe meinen Glauben, der sich auf die Bibel, Jesus und Gott stützt. Ich bin Christ aber gehöre nicht der Kirche an. Für mich sind das zwei Dnge die nicht zueinander gehören müssen.

SO viele gedanken sind schwer in Worte zu fassen, ich hör jetzt ma auf...


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

Zum Klimawandel:
Klimawandel sollte immer in unseren Hinterkopf bleiben und wir sollten so umweltbewusst handeln wie es geht!

Egal ob das ein natürlicher Prozess ist oder ob die Erdeerwärmung nur am Menschen liegt.

Umweltbewusstsein hat NUR positives, so macht es, denn es hilf tder NAtur, unserem Lebensumfeld...unserem Leben.

Ich bin mir durchaus im Klaren, dass die WElt z.Z. einen natürlichen Erwärmungsprozess durchmacht, trotzdem kann man das nicht nur auf diesen Prozess schieben. Der menschliche Einfluss auf die Umwelt ist immens und es ist genau dieses, was es noch gefährlicher macht. Der natürliche Treibhauseffekt gekoppelt mit dem Treibhauseffekt verursacht durch den Menschen. Das ist im Endeffekt das MAXIMUM AN MÖGLICHER ERDERWÄRMUNG und obwohl viel auf natürlicher Bais passiert, was unumstirtten ist, hat der Mensch einen sehr sehr erheblichen Einfluss auf das Klimageschehen. Hier trifft wieder zu was ich oben gesagt habe: Weitspurig denken und nicht engstirnig. Nicht einen Aspekt verfolgen und auf diesem verharren sondern versuchen so viel wie geht in einem optimalen Ergebnis zu vereinen.


----------



## kikoloko (26. Juni 2008)

Oha, hier ist ja Katastrophe. Wieso legt Ihr Euch nicht auf ein Thema fest? Statt dessen gibt es eine Abhandlung in Shortcut mit lächerlichen Thesen und Phrasendrescherei. 

Legt Euch bitte auf ein Thema fest (neuer Thread?) und ich steige ein! ;-) hehe


----------



## WestIce (26. Juni 2008)

wenn es dir nicht passt mach nen neuen fred auf aber halt dich mit diesen sinnlosen kommentaren raus.

wenn du was sagen willst tu das, wenn nicht, dann lass es.


----------



## kikoloko (26. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> wenn es dir nicht passt mach nen neuen fred auf aber halt dich mit diesen sinnlosen kommentaren raus.
> 
> wenn du was sagen willst tu das, wenn nicht, dann lass es.



Mh, sinnlos? Oje, ist man hier nicht willkommen, wenn man kritisiert? Oder hast Du mein Posting nicht verstanden? 
Mist, das sind ja dann wieder fragen, die Diskussionen anregen... 

Sorry. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema KLimawandel nochmal!!

hat jemand von euch das Buch: Der Schwarm von Frank Schätzing gelesen?


----------



## Theroas (26. Juni 2008)

Jetzt bitte nicht die "Die Natur schlägt zurück"-Nummer.


----------



## Zanryu (27. Juni 2008)

kikoloko schrieb:


> Legt Euch bitte auf ein Thema fest (neuer Thread?) und ich steige ein! ;-) hehe




Der Sinn des Threads ist eine Themensammlung. Wenn du einen eigenen Thread haben willst, so tu dies.


----------



## WestIce (27. Juni 2008)

@kokoloko, also dein post war nicht besonders schwer zu verstehen. er ist trotzdem sinnlos, da im ersten post erwähnt wird dass man hier über themen spricht.

wenn du nicht damit klar kommst verschiedene themen auseinanderzuhalten, dann musst du eben nen anderen thread suchen oder deinen eigenen aufmachen, der hier ist keine katastrophe nur weil du nicht packst über mehrere themen zu diskutieren.

egal keine lust auf flame...


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Juni 2008)

kikoloko schrieb:


> Oha, hier ist ja Katastrophe. Wieso legt Ihr Euch nicht auf ein Thema fest? Statt dessen gibt es eine Abhandlung in Shortcut mit lächerlichen Thesen und Phrasendrescherei.
> 
> Legt Euch bitte auf ein Thema fest (neuer Thread?) und ich steige ein! ;-) hehe






kikoloko schrieb:


> Mh, sinnlos? Oje, ist man hier nicht willkommen, wenn man kritisiert? Oder hast Du mein Posting nicht verstanden?
> Mist, das sind ja dann wieder fragen, die Diskussionen anregen...



Du willst damit eine Diskussion anregen? In Ordnung hier ist meine Meinung zu deinem obigen Text:

Wieso legt ihr euch nicht auf ein Thema fest? -> Weil wir eben mehrere Themen hier drin haben und manchmal auch ein Thema mit einem anderem zusammenhängt!

lächerliche Thesen und Phrasendrescherei -> na graz! Diese KONSTRUKTIVE Kritik enthebelt natürlich alle in diesem Fred aufgestellten Theorien (damit du es auch verstehst: Diese Antwort war IRONISCH!)

Nicht willkommen -> hier ist Jeder willkommen der zumindestens VERSUCHT was sinnvolles beizusteuern!

wenn man kritisiert -> wie schon 2 weiter oben, ich sehe keine Kritik sondern nur Beleidigungen anderer Meinungen

Posting nicht verstanden -> .....vielleicht sollte ich was trinken, vielleicht versteh ich dein Posting ja nach ausgiebigen Alkoholgenuß besser......

MfG

Scratch


----------



## Incontemtio (27. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch das Buch: Der Schwarm von Frank Schätzing gelesen?


Ja. Es ist nett zu lesen, aber mehr auch nicht.


----------



## Incontemtio (27. Juni 2008)

kikoloko schrieb:


> Oha, hier ist ja Katastrophe. Wieso legt Ihr Euch nicht auf ein Thema fest? Statt dessen gibt es eine Abhandlung in Shortcut mit lächerlichen Thesen und Phrasendrescherei.



Damit hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Die Vielzahl an Themen (Religion, Wirtschaftskonzepte, 9.11, Klimawandel etc.) lassen die Übersicht etwas leiden.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

Ja themen abarbeiten wär vielleicht inteligenter XD


----------



## Chorus (27. Juni 2008)

Zum Thema Klimawandel wäre auch noch anzumerken, dass es eine Theorie gibt, welche besagt, dass Massensterben (z.B. das Sterben der Dinosaurier [teilweise Zumindest]) häufig durch Schwefelwasserstoff entstanden sind. 
Es gibt (soweit ich weiß) zwei Möglichkeiten, dass eine so hohe Konzentration an H2S erzeugt wird , damit diese für die Lebensformen der Erde tödlich ist .
1. Es gibt massig Vulkanausbrüche, welche neben Asche usw. auch sehr viel H2S ausstoßen. Da eine solche Vulkanität in naher Zukunft nicht zu erwarten ist, wird diese Form der "H2S Auslöschung" wohl nicht so schnell eintreten.
2. In den unteren Schichten der Meere ist H2S in großen Mengen im Wasser gelöst, in den oberen Schichten dagegen Sauerstoff. Diese beiden Gaase teilt eine Art Trennlinie, welche abhängig ist vom gelösten Sauerstoff im Wasser. ==> wenn wenig Sauerstoff in den oberen Schichten des Meeres vorhanden ist, verschiebt sich diese Trennlinie nach oben; Durch die Erderwärmung, sei sie nun vom Menschen oder nicht vom Menschen hergeführt, steigt auch die Meerestemperatur, das heißt, der Sauerstoff ist nicht mehr so gut löslich im Meer. Das hat zur folge, dass die oben genannte Trennlinie sich immer weiter in Richtung Meeresoberfläche verschiebt. Dadurch werden schonmal viele Meerestiere und Pflanzen absterben, welche durch ihren Faulungsprozess die Entstehung von H2S fördern, und durch das sterben der Pflanzen wird auch die Sauerstoffproduktion im Wasser gestoppt, bis irgendwann das H2S an die Meeresoberfläche tritt und in die Luft entweicht. Da H2S schon in geringen Konzentrationen extrem tödlich ist, kann eine Massenausrottung der Lebensformen herbeigeführt werden.

Diese 2te Form der Klimakathastrophe könnte ich mir durch aus schon in näherer Zukunft vorstellen, da durch die immer größerwerdenden Ozonlöcher und durch den Treibhauseffect die Weltmeere immer weiter aufgeheizt werden.
/discuss


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juni 2008)

Chorus: Woher weist du des mit H2S?
Wikipedia erwähnt keine Vorkommen im Meer ...


----------



## Chorus (27. Juni 2008)

öhm.... das hab ich in irgendeinem Wissenschaftsmagazin gelesen, weiß aber nicht mehr welches das ist. *hust*
Aber da H2S bei der Zersetzung von Biomasse entsteht, und tote Tiere im Meer nun mal meistens nach unten sinken, ist es nur logisch, dass im unteren Bereich der Meere H2S vorhanden ist. (Eigene Gedanken)....

Edit:
Hier steht auch bei Wikipedia das H2S aus sauerstoffhaltigen Meeren eine Ursache für Massenaussterben ist.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massenaussterben


----------



## dragon1 (28. Juni 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> Also ich finde mal es sollte über das Thema Islam gesprochen werden,viele nennen es Terror usw obwohl es eigtl. Frieden bedeutet,würde mal gerne wissen wie ihr auf sowas kommt pls andere Dinge als da hat sich aber wieder ein Attentäter in die Luft gejagt usw dazu kann ich nur sagen nur weil ein Christ z.B ein kind misshandelt tun es die andern auch? oder es ist so vorgegeben in der Bibel? also schreibt mal fleissig :-)


ja ich finde das komisch. 
es sollte den frieden verbreiten und die leute killen deswegen...


----------



## WestIce (29. Juni 2008)

du hast den satz nicht richtig verstanden

er meinte nur weil der islam selbstmordattentäter hervorbringt heisst es nicht dass Moslems alle für ihren Glauen töten würden und der Islam ne Kriegsreligion ist. Sondern genau umgekehrt. nicht verallgemeinern und so


----------



## Illuminatos (29. Juni 2008)

Ich habe leider kein "tiefsinniges" Thema, doch gibt es etwas, das mich stört!
Wieso gibt es nur Toaster, in denen 2 Scheiben reinpassen? Wenn ich Toast esse, dann nie unter 8 Scheiben, aber bis die Fertig sind, sind die ersten weich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder gibt es sowas, wo 4 und mehr scheiben hinein passen?

edit.: Natürlich kann das später besprochen werden, nur weiß ich halt nicht, ob ich später noch scheiben kann.


----------



## Zanryu (8. Juli 2008)

/revive


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kein "tiefsinniges" Thema, doch gibt es etwas, das mich stört!
> Wieso gibt es nur Toaster, in denen 2 Scheiben reinpassen? Wenn ich Toast esse, dann nie unter 8 Scheiben, aber bis die Fertig sind, sind die ersten weich
> 
> 
> ...



Das wünsche ich mir auch. Und die Brötchen, falls man sie toastet, nich immer umdrehen zu müssen.
Hach, 4 Scheiben reinstecken wäre herrlich. Andere Lösung ist auch einfach nen zweiten Toaster kaufen.


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Ich habe einen inden 4 reinpassen *tanz*


----------



## Osse (9. Juli 2008)

ich vermisse vorallem journalisten, die auf seite 1 nen ausführlichen artikel bringen wenn wahlversprechen gebrochen wurden, politiker lügen, etc.. oder diesen leuten in interviews einfach deutlich sagen: nein sie haben gelogen. doch, das ist das selbe wie die unwahrheit zu sagen.  

allgemein weniger doppelmoral wäre super.


----------



## Emptybook (10. Juli 2008)

dies sekten problematik in den ostblock ländern 
hier eine der populärsten sekten als bsp. unserer zeit die noch nicht sich selbst und alle ihre mitglieder in die luft gejagt hat
es sind schon mehrere Tausend (sie kommen)

http://www.vissarion.info/ die offiziele page vorsicht sie wollen euch werben uhuhuhuhuhuuuu


Ökopolis

deren ihr chef sieht wie Jesus aus (zufall) wer weis *mystery* ^^oooOOoOo


----------

